# Avery/GHG Gear



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

4	01509	GHG Ground Force Blind/KW-1	$190.00
2	01500	Snow Cover/Ground Force	$60.00
4	47470	KillerGhillie Blind Cover (Door Blinds)/All-Terrain	$90.00
4	47472	KillerGhillie Blind Cover (Door Blinds)/Golden Harvest	$90.00
1	47456	KillerGhillie Pants/Open Country	$60.00
1	90018	Jr. Ruff Stand/Marsh Grass	$110.00
10	00150	6-Slot Duck Bag/Marsh Grass	$25.00
4	72064	Pro-Grade Honker Shells/Harvester Pack	$110.00
14	71563	Pro-Grade Full Body Honkers/Harvester Pack	$120.00
20	72321	Tim Newbold Lesser Canadas/Feeder Packs	$100.00
1	73049	Over-Size Canvasbacks	$45.00
1	70166	Over-Size Mallard Shells/Active Pack	$90.00
1	01466	Youth Power Hunter Blind/Field Khaki	$80.00


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

PM at ya noble.


----------

